# Bringing a 1947 Gibson LG-0 with me to Korea. Advice?



## LftCutlery (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm bringing my favorite guitar with me to Korea. When I lived there in 2009 I decided against bringing my Gibson with me and regretted it.

I've bought a custom built road case for the flight. Barring an extreme disaster, she should arrive undamaged. Her sound board is drying out so I bought a humidifier (one of those cheap sponge types that you put in the case). I know that you need to loosen the strings before getting on the flight so that the neck doesn't snap.

I guess I'm worried about the change in climate (Ottawa - cold and dryish to Seoul - warm and wetish). Having never traveled with an antique guitar before I'm not sure what needs to be done to keep her safe.

Any pointers?


Thanks


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Be sure to have it properly insured.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Two years ago I had a 1907 Gibson arch top restored, it looked fantastic, I transported it from Kamloops B. C. where the temperature was 38 C virtually no humidity to Vancouver B. C. 15 C you could call it 90 % humidity, this took about 4 hrs. The top cracked after we arrived here, not immediately but it did crack. I was told that this was a direct result of the drastic change in humidity and temperature, from hot and dry to cool and wet. Check with a local luthier or one of the guitar manufactures in Ontario as they ship basically around the world. Good luck I hope it all works out.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Humidity control is only good if you know what the numbers are, or if you can read your guitar. Be sure to get yourself a hygrometer. There is a wonderful book published by The Acoustic Guitar magazine (No Relation) called "The Acoustic Guitar Owner's Manual" I give a copy away to everyone who buys a high-end instrument from me. - which is almost all my customers. It explains humidity and many more things of interest to a serious enthusiast or professional. 

A tool is only good if you know what you are doing with it.


----------

